# 14' Shipoke/IPB rebuild



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

So I am rebuilding a 14' Shipoke/IPB hull. I put a 25" tunnel in that will be vented. I have a question though. The hull wa glassed pretty thin. The cap which is now scrapped was the structural backbone of the hull. It was then foam filled, wich was not structurally sound. I had a lot of flex in the hull wich cause cracks in the gelcoat all over the place. Should I Divinycell the sides or just glass a couple of layers with 18oz biaxial Divinycell the floor and bulkheads? I am using epoxy and 3/4" H80.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

what year is your shipoke?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

2014


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What formula did you use to figure out the size & shape of the tunnel?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

I really did not use a formula. The transom was 21" tall and I needed 15". Then I went with an inch wider than my prop. I then transfered the dims to the hull. Cut out the section, then made a mold. I pushed the mold up from the bottom, gave it three layers of 1708. Did some fillet work, another two layers of 1708. Now I am just goin to bed the Divinycell with divilette and flip it over add a couple more layers of 1708 and 6oz cloth.


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

2014 and rebuilding??? WOW sorry to see this. Good luck with the build.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Who built it, IPB or the New Shipoke Shop?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

So should I Divinycell the sides or reinforce with more glass? Do not really want to go into the original build of the boat.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Who built it, IPB or the New Shipoke Shop?


This would be a new one at SHipoke, not from the old IPB as their only 14' model was the skimmer.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Just looked at the Warranty for the new Shipoke Company, Bonefish and it is 15 years....


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

You both are correct. What's done is done and we are past that point. I came on the fourum to seek the advise in regards to a question. I did not want to start a bash athon. I know what the warranty states, believe me I have spent a year dealing with it. The manufacturer and I settled this and I have no issues with them. They have since fixed the issue and changed their line. I would greatly appreciate some assistance with my previous question. Thank you and I hope I did not piss anyone off.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just curious, but with the width of the new tunnel will the prop have enough water on turns? I know you mentioned that you made it 1" wider than your prop, but when you turn I feel like the prop is going to stick out a little wider than the tunnel and maybe not grab as much water? 

I'm no boat builder trust me haha, but why didn't you make the tunnel as wide as the recessed transom?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a great question. I am not an experienced engineer either. My thought is that water already comes up higher in between the sponsons, so I figure both the tunnel and recessed transom will keep enough hard water supplied to the prop. If I have problems with ventilation, I will make a compression plate for the outboard.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking good, maybe ask the ankiona guys about specs on thier tunnel?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Looking good, maybe ask the ankiona guys about specs on thier tunnel?


You should read the Chris Morejohn blog about how he developed the tunnel for Hells Bay….good read.

http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Net 30, I have read the blog about ten times already. Literally a lifetime worth of flats skiff evolution in a single body of words. Very informative and inspiring. Truley illustrates how complex creating a skiff can be considering these vessels for the most part do not even exceed 18'. Just reiterates how much normal consumers take for granted when they see these relitively simplistic small crafts. Once again thank you.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Also here is the direct link.

http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com/2014/07/chris-morejohn-history-of-hells-bay.html?m=1


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> You both are correct. What's done is done and we are past that point. I came on the fourum to seek the advise in regards to a question. I did not want to start a bash athon. I know what the warranty states, believe me I have spent a year dealing with it. The manufacturer and I settled this and I have no issues with them. They have since fixed the issue and changed their line. I would greatly appreciate some assistance with my previous question. Thank you and I hope I did not piss anyone off.


You need someone who specializes in lamination schedules. The people you buying your materials from should be able to help you. 

And thanks for taking the high road here with the manufacturer. Only you and them will ever know what happened and the rest is edrama.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > You both are correct. What's done is done and we are past that point. I came on the fourum to seek the advise in regards to a question. I did not want to start a bash athon. I know what the warranty states, believe me I have spent a year dealing with it. The manufacturer and I settled this and I have no issues with them. They have since fixed the issue and changed their line. I would greatly appreciate some assistance with my previous question. Thank you and I hope I did not piss anyone off.
> 
> 
> You need someone who specializes in lamination schedules.  The people you buying your materials from should be able to help you.
> ...


x2


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

So it took me two days to make the mold out of MDF, plaster putty, epoxy with phenolic balloons, sanding, and then four coats of epoxy. Then a couple coats of wax, masked it off then glassed it with four layers of 1708 and some reinforcement strips of 18oz biaxial. lamarsh I  also redesigned the tunnel and made it wider and taller, I also utilized the article you told me about in regards to the flat surfaces in the tunnel. Hope it works out........ Just waiting for full cure then I will glass it into the hull the bed some 3/4' divinycell and some more glass.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

My apologies thanks goes to net30 for the morejohn guidance.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1342645031/75

My build was very similar to yours. Bulkheads really strengthen it. Also, I glassed 2 strips of divynal up the sides in the middle where my rod holders mount and it really strengthened it. Lay about 3 layers of 1708 on top of the foam only then lay one or two layers of Matt over the whole thing to keep from warping the sides. My hull has 1" divynal bedded to the bottom of the hull with 2 layers of 1708 on top and is solid as a rock. No bending in waves. 

I see you don't have the scored divynal. That will be nearly impossible to get it to bed to the floor. You will have to vacuum it down.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

yours came out really nice. In regards to the divinycell I got a crazy deal on it. Ten 4'x8' 3/4 H80 sheets for $550.00. I did a test where I scored it with a circular saw on a layed out pattern 3/8" down, adhered very well. Thanks on the layup advise with the 1708.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Take a screwdriver when your done and use the butt end to tap all the areas and listen for a hollow sound. If you don't get proper bonding it will delaminate and be all for waste.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> My apologies thanks goes to net30 for the morejohn guidance.


De Nada. 

Hope all you're doing meets your expectations…...


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

View media item 17View media item 16View media item 15View media item 14View media item 13View media item 12View media item 11So had moved to NC, and settled into work. Now I need to get back to the rebuild.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hell yeah !!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's gonna be sweet once you're done!


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

looking good


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice man. Where you at in NC? Maybe we could rip around the marsh sometime.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

N. Topsail / Sneads Ferry area.


----------



## 420chevy (Sep 26, 2014)

Where did you get this hull from? Looking for something exactly like this!

Looking great by the way!


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you, I purchased the boat brand new from IPB but had some ideas in my head that I wanted to make a reality. So I tore it apart and here I am.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

any updates?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Its coming along, just finished laying the final layers of 1708 and 1.5 oz mat. Now just a lot of sanding and fairing, then onto the deck and glassing in the center console.


----------

